# whats the best way to sand inside corners in your opinion



## BOBTHEFIXER

how do you guys finish sand your inside corners, pole sander? hand sponge? both.. ??

please share your experience...


----------



## Wimpy65

Hey Bob,

I use my Festool Planex & then clean up the corners with a sanding sponge. Well actually, in full disclosure, I use the Planex while my son cleans up the corners with the sanding block! :whistling2:


----------



## Mudstar

BOBTHEFIXER said:


> how do you guys finish sand your inside corners, pole sander? hand sponge? both.. ??
> 
> please share your experience...


120 grit lightly buff pulls off and transitions


----------



## gazman

The best thing to use is an apprentice, lol. I use a spear sander on a pole, the touch up with a foam block.


----------



## BOBTHEFIXER

I do the most i can with my Planex, then i run all the corners by a sponge ...it takes too much time and effort , next time i will use pole sander and then run with light and a sponge..


----------



## embella plaster

I like running my porter cable along the edge then run a 4 inch down the centres of the tape each side to sharpen up the corners and a really light sand with a sponge


----------



## VANMAN

Pole sander then light and a sponge!:thumbsup:


----------



## IsantiDrywall

Depends on the inside corner for me. Where the wall meets the ceiling I usually hit it with the spear sander on the pole first. Then anywhere that needs to get touched up I do with 120 grit. 

Where the wall meets the wall I just use the 120 grit block. Like stated about it helps give it a more sharper look but doesn't take too much off to where you need to re-mud.


----------



## gopherstateguy

VANMAN said:


> Pole sander then light and a sponge!:thumbsup:


Same for me


----------



## MrWillys

A sponge with a 45* angle on one side. I level 5 everything so there's not much sanding.


----------



## embella plaster

MrWillys said:


> A sponge with a 45* angle on one side. I level 5 everything so there's not much sanding.


Every job seriously


----------



## dunsky

i run my portercable around them then sponge them with a light in hand


----------



## MrWillys

embella plaster said:


> Every job seriously


I'm not a finisher by trade but my last years were in hospitals where everything was level 5. That last coat makes everything easier. Just ask Rick? I'm going to finish the last section of my garage this spring when I can put the car outside so I can prove a drywaller can have a finished garage. As the boss when I helped finishers sand I gained their respect. Therefore, they didn't call the union when I finished.


----------



## moore

I hate sanding angles! It's the largest part of my sanding . 

I think from now on I'm gonna cut the angle tape nice and tight and tell the painters to cut it in heavy with a large bristle brush!!:yes:


----------



## loudcry184

I use Full Circle's Trigon sander for corners 150 grit and then touch up with a sponge afterwards. I use their radius sander for everything else. Only drawback with the trigon sander is that one of points will leave a slight mark in the flat where it meets the angles. 

http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Drywall-Pole-Sanders/Triangle-Drywall-Sander.html


----------



## moore

loudcry184 said:


> I use Full Circle's Trigon sander for corners 150 grit and then touch up with a sponge afterwards. I use their radius sander for everything else. Only drawback with the trigon sander is that one of points will leave a slight mark in the flat where it meets the angles.
> 
> http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Drywall-Pole-Sanders/Triangle-Drywall-Sander.html



Yes...all three sides will leave a groove. :yes:


----------



## cazna

I have my flex giraffe sander out for the flats so the corners get a quick swipe while im there, Once all that's done I go back and sand them out with the big sanding corner block in one hand and a sharp edged 4 knife in the other. Sanding both sides while holding one sponge with one hand position, Not one side then the other like you have to with smaller blocks, Its much faster and easier.


----------



## thefinisher

You would think they would make a power angle sander by now... Maybe a dual sided sponge head with an oscillating motor?


----------



## mld

I swipe through them with this and then touch up with a sponge and light.


----------



## P.E.I.Taper

I like the sanding head MLD. Where do I get one!


----------



## mld

I got it from Menards. Made by Norton.


----------



## johnnyblazedesings

Both is tha best way to go cant go wrong i use 180 on all final sands and detail with sanding block


----------



## moore

johnnyblazedesings said:


> Both is tha best way to go cant go wrong i use 180 on all final sands and detail with sanding block


180? You must be skimming with that light weight stuff.


----------



## mld

moore said:


> 180? You must be skimming with that light weight stuff.


And where do you get a 180 grit sanding block?


----------



## johnnyblazedesings

Usg sheet rock mud or murco 1200 i do really clean work


----------



## gn87berner

mr willys if you really knew drywall, in a garage in nv unheated is not going to hold up. might as well fire tape and paint and expect the results


----------



## gn87berner

i apologize drinking a little i will you all alone....,,,,.///,.,.,,,,..,.


----------



## embella plaster

mld said:


> I swipe through them with this and then touch up with a sponge and light.


Hell yes havent seen that before


----------



## dt204

We use the classic super sander for the inside corners. Use 150 grit paper, perfectly set at the edge of the head. The paper cuts out an almost perfect corner. Then a quick light check with a fine sanding sponge block.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## gazman

embella plaster said:


> Hell yes havent seen that before


This is the spear version Aaron, works great.


----------



## Mudstar

johnnyblazedesings said:


> Both is tha best way to go cant go wrong i use 180 on all final sands and detail with sanding block


 wow I'll tell how long it takes me to sand out 10,000, how long does it take you?


----------



## BOBTHEFIXER

this is how i run the planex first then sponge.

https://youtu.be/V1nTJncA1zU


----------



## embella plaster

Dude thanks for the clip thats how i do it but u made it look painfull and slow i spend 5 seconds each side with machine then sponge u must have hard mud


----------



## BOBTHEFIXER

your very welcome, 

btw, this house is over 100 years old plaster walls, and the plaster was gutted out then drywall installed, nothing is level or flat in the house (and the corners aint 90)... owners budget rules...soo

I had to play more ..


----------



## embella plaster

Ohhh yes i love them job good stuff


----------



## johnnyblazedesings

Mudstar said:


> wow I'll tell how long it takes me to sand out 10,000, how long does it take you?


Alot faster then u could ill tell u that much hehe


----------



## moore

:thumbsup:.....


----------



## P.E.I.Taper

Pencil for sanding rick??


----------



## moore

P.E.I.Taper said:


> Pencil for sanding rick??


I always keep a pencil in my hat while finishing and sanding. I mark what needs attention and take care of it before I leave that room. Tiny circles are my marks...Tiny...Not noticeable to most but I see them.:yes: also. I get calls and having a pencil on hand while on stilts is handy for taking notes written on the walls ....then at the end of the day I copy them to my pad. Or a piece of paper tape. LOL!!!


----------



## BOBTHEFIXER

Moore Moore.. where did you get those big angled sponges please?


----------



## cazna

I don't get angled sponges, I really don't, Why piss about sanding one side then the other, Being careful not to dig out the other side. Im missing something here with the use of those??? What is it??? They honestly seem like a joke, Lets invent the worst most awkward sanding block we can think of and see if they will buy it..............Oh look they do, lets keep selling them till someone says something???


----------



## embella plaster

cazna said:


> I don't get angled sponges, I really don't, Why piss about sanding one side then the other, Being careful not to dig out the other side. Im missing something here with the use of those??? What is it??? They honestly seem like a joke, Lets invent the worst most awkward sanding block we can think of and see if they will buy it..............Oh look they do, lets keep selling them till someone says something???


They are perfect for ezy bead caz an absolute dream.....paper tape require skill....i use square for paper angles


----------



## Kiwiman

I'm confused :blink: 
square sanding sponges cut in to the opposite side of the corner and the angled sponges don't, thats why they're angled.....oh hang on, you guy's just messing with my brain aren't you


----------



## embella plaster

No messing yes square can do that if your not carefull but i find the actuall finish down an angle is more precise with a square block then angle shine a light down both and you will see the diff


----------



## Mudstar

cazna said:


> I don't get angled sponges, I really don't, Why piss about sanding one side then the other, Being careful not to dig out the other side. Im missing something here with the use of those??? What is it??? They honestly seem like a joke, Lets invent the worst most awkward sanding block we can think of and see if they will buy it..............Oh look they do, lets keep selling them till someone says something???


rof lmao :lol:


----------



## cazna

embella plaster said:


> They are perfect for ezy bead caz an absolute dream....


Whats ezy bead mate.



Mudstar said:


> rof lmao :lol:


Made you laugh :thumbsup:

Honestly though, Back in the day when I was a twaat. (Still am sometimes) Doing corners by hand, One side at a time with a 4 or 5 knife i use to sand everything with a festool hand orbital sander on the vac, Yes it works well, So I would pass it down one side of a corner then the other leaving about 1cm in the corner to sand, Which I used a smaller square sanding block to finish it with a 4 or 5 making sure the corner was all good (Why the hell would I use and angled one for)

Now im only half a twaat and doing corners with the tools but using a bigger sander on a vac which i can ever so quickly just pass over the corners as im doing the flats, Then instead of the smaller sanding SQUARE block (why the hell would I use an angled one for) Im using the big square edged block which will do both sides same time so I don't have to swap sides all the time like I had to with the smaller edged block.

Some guys love the pole sanders, Speare and flex, Fair enough to, They do go well but for me swinging on a pole beats me up, I tend to be able to go longer with smaller shorter arm movements keeping closer to body core than swinging on poles.

So I still just don't for the life of me understand, get, figure out, have a clue, Why anyone would those horrible angled sanding sponges for???

Once I ordered 20 square sponges, they sent me angled, Im sure you all can guess where I told them to stick them.

So someone, feel free, Why do you use angled sponges


----------



## BOBTHEFIXER

Angled sponges for cleaning inside corners without marking the other side with edge of the sponge (if it wasnt angled). 

Nice for sanding off angles too! 

I like to sand my inside corners with sponge to eliminate the area where i lift my flusher.


----------



## P.E.I.Taper

Textured ceiling


----------



## cazna

BOBTHEFIXER said:


> Angled sponges for cleaning inside corners without marking the other side with edge of the sponge (if it wasnt angled).
> 
> Nice for sanding off angles too!


A small square sponge wont cut up the opposite edge if you get some scissors or tin snips and trim off the top edge like in this pic, I figured that out 20 years ago when I sanded my first metre of inside corners, Just trim that edge off, And slam that thing in there and sand it, It makes it square, Not fart about being careful with a silly angled sponge, Also if you want an angled sponge for the off angles just cut up an old worn square one to suit.

And the big ones my weapon of choice now days, Just get that in there, few swipes with your hand in one position to get both sides and your outter there. Your also up close so see whats going on, No need to light check or double back for another look.


----------



## embella plaster

Cazna this is ezy bead down the rake and 90 internal


----------



## moore

cazna said:


> And the big ones my weapon of choice now days,


D I y.


----------



## moore

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xXd50fJ_Mfk


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

PC Sander with 220 joist pads leaves a smoother finish than a pole or sponge, and is five times faster. 

I use the angle sponge for sweetening up three ways.


----------



## cazna

Lol that's awesome Moore you made a clip but now I feel all guilty about saying twaat. I really never meant to call anyone that it was directed at myself. Looks good. Could never doubt your work.


----------



## moore

cazna said:


> Lol that's awesome Moore you made a clip but now I feel all guilty about saying twaat. I really never meant to call anyone that it was directed at myself. Looks good. Could never doubt your work.


Oh trust me I am a twaat !!! :yes: My G/Cs tell me what pain in the ass I am all the time... But working in the conditions they give me ...Can you blame me? :whistling2:


I use the angle pads for availability ...And quality ... I finish out around 300,000 ft of board each year ... I cant just sit around and wait for someone to ship me my favorite sanding sponge . 


My local Lowe's use to carry my square large blocks .. [the ones I liked]But now they carry chit!! 

I get my blocks at Wal-mart [of all places] They cost $3 per pad.
Lowe's is charging $5 for a pad that won't sand a screw head . 

Availability !! What I can find local Is what I make work.. :yes:


----------



## cazna

Oh right I see. Well those big blocks I use. use to be $20 each here but now not available so I ordered a big box full from all wall which should last me a long time as I'm finishing nothing close to what you are. This job knocks hell out of me. Sometimes it's a struggle to get going so I'm constantly looking for the easy out. The least amount of body movement I can. Now you have called me out. I will do a clip of sanding with pc then finishing with block sponge. Prod late next week. It's all patch ups and painting for me at the moment.


----------



## moore

cazna said:


> Oh right I see. Well those big blocks I use. use to be $20 each .




 $20 ?? At that price I wouldn't sand at all!!!


----------



## cazna

This is my current job. That ceiling had leak damage quite bad. 20 of your washers were a life saver. And a few cracks to sort. Screwed it back up at plastered it out. Painted it as well. Now painting trims and walls. The dark walls will be wallpaper feature walls.


----------



## Mudstar

cazna said:


> Lol that's awesome Moore you made a clip but now I feel all guilty about saying twaat. I really never meant to call anyone that it was directed at myself. Looks good. Could never doubt your work.


:lol:


----------



## cazna

Look I made you laugh again. I'm on a roll.


----------



## moore

Mudstar said:


> :lol:


Do you own a camera ...? Or the means to use one? 


Feel free to share bro! If your not scared too :whistling2:


----------



## BOBTHEFIXER

cazna said:


> A small square sponge wont cut up the opposite edge if you get some scissors or tin snips and trim off the top edge like in this pic, I figured that out 20 years ago when I sanded my first metre of inside corners, Just trim that edge off, And slam that thing in there and sand it, It makes it square, Not fart about being careful with a silly angled sponge, Also if you want an angled sponge for the off angles just cut up an old worn square one to suit.
> 
> And the big ones my weapon of choice now days, Just get that in there, few swipes with your hand in one position to get both sides and your outter there. Your also up close so see whats going on, No need to light check or double back for another look.


<..... Smiles !


----------



## Mudstar

moore said:


> Do you own a camera ...? Or the means to use one?
> 
> 
> Feel free to share bro! If your not scared too :whistling2:



I was thinking of buying one of those with a built in phone and internet and be less productive txting everyone wasting there time too.


----------



## cazna

Come on Mudstar, Just one pic, Tools, finished room, It wont hurt.

Just realised Bazooka Joes gone quiet? Where's he gone, Ate to many tacos and passed out??

So here's another big reason I like the big sanding blocks, Its just slightly wider than a 3.5 angle head or a 3.5 flusher, So what does that mean??

It means block goes in, I swipe it one side then the other and I am out. Its a huge amount of less arm swinging than other blocks, More like a gentle pass, and yes if you want to sand just one spot you can and also sweet in three ways, But like I said a fast pass with the pc and im mostly only sanding the centre 2cm and checking over the rest. Very easy on the body. Also fibafuse is great as you never get a tape blow out. And if you use flushers it sands em clean and very square.


----------



## moore

Mudstar said:


> I was thinking of buying one of those with a built in phone and internet and be less productive txting everyone wasting there time too.


You took the time for this post .


----------



## embella plaster

cazna said:


> Come on Mudstar, Just one pic, Tools, finished room, It wont hurt.
> 
> Just realised Bazooka Joes gone quiet? Where's he gone, Ate to many tacos and passed out??
> 
> So here's another big reason I like the big sanding blocks, Its just slightly wider than a 3.5 angle head or a 3.5 flusher, So what does that mean??
> 
> It means block goes in, I swipe it one side then the other and I am out. Its a huge amount of less arm swinging than other blocks, More like a gentle pass, and yes if you want to sand just one spot you can and also sweet in three ways, But like I said a fast pass with the pc and im mostly only sanding the centre 2cm and checking over the rest. Very easy on the body. Also fibafuse is great as you never get a tape blow out. And if you use flushers it sands em clean and very square.


Gee the body thats a precious thing even at 25 with 2 discs broken my body gets hurt by sanding more then anything by 2.00pm i am locked up its the swinging motion for me


----------



## moore

embella plaster said:


> Gee the body thats a precious thing even at 25 with 2 discs broken my body gets hurt by sanding more then anything by 2.00pm i am locked up its the swinging motion for me


I don't care how you do it or what you use..... sand day don't care who you are or how old you are!!! Sand day is a mother!! It takes me about two days to get over it. I swear I'd rather hang than sand!!:yes:


----------



## cazna

Same for embella that swinging motion. That's why I try to sand close to body not swinging to wide. Strange thing is though swinging on the pc isn't to bad. More of a controlled slower weight. Pole swinging is worse. That sharp stop starts does it. How did you get two broken dics?


----------



## cazna

Have you guys got one of these on a vac. I just sanded that wallpatch. No cover on bench and no dust. Very handy thing.


----------



## P.E.I.Taper

Is that the fiba model cazna? I use my Richard brand almost weekly! What kind of sand paper is on there?


----------



## cazna

I'm not sure. Could be FIBA brand I have had it a while. It's murca abronet mesh type sanding disc for the pc. Dust goes straight through it.


----------



## embella plaster

cazna said:


> Same for embella that swinging motion. That's why I try to sand close to body not swinging to wide. Strange thing is though swinging on the pc isn't to bad. More of a controlled slower weight. Pole swinging is worse. That sharp stop starts does it. How did you get two broken dics?


When i was 20 dropped a bag of base coat 20kg off my shoulder and lent quick to catch it and they broke apparently can happen bending to pick up anything oh well 10 months off work with rehab learning to walk prop again without a stick and back on the drywall things are a little different now i would say i am a 40 year old drywaller hense trying to grow my business and only be on business side.......sometimea doesnt feel gettinf there but i guess the trucks keep gettinf better so thats a start lol


----------



## D A Drywall

moore said:


> I don't care how you do it or what you use..... sand day don't care who you are or how old you are!!! Sand day is a mother!! It takes me about two days to get over it. I swear I'd rather hang than sand!!:yes:


Today was sand out day for me. Didn't have much energy left for this:


View attachment 26898


----------

